# Cabela's rumor



## godogs57 (Nov 3, 2009)

Heard from a local gun shop today that Cabela's is sniffing around the Cordele area...supposedly several shops in the area are aware of this and not too happy. 

Anybody else heard anything?


----------



## Hunley (Nov 3, 2009)

I think Cordele would be an odd place... Especially without one being anywhere in Georgia, Florida, Alabama, South or North Carolina, Tennessee, or Mississippi. (You can find their store locations here: http://www.cabelas.com/cabelas/en/t...l-stores.jsp?cm_re=TopNav*RetailStores*110209 )

Atlanta would seem more logical to me, especially from a logistical standpoint as it would be the only one in a good 500 miles in any direction.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 3, 2009)

They were sniffing around Adairsville Ga. (Northwest) Summer of 08, even had them on the store locator as a new location, but that little economic slowdown thing happened.


----------



## Rays123 (Nov 3, 2009)

Gumbo1 said:


> They were sniffing around Adairsville Ga. (Northwest) Summer of 08, even had them on the store locator as a new location, but that little economic slowdown thing happened.



it wasnt the economic slowdown thing it was the city of adairsville being to greedy kinda thing


----------



## Benji314 (Nov 3, 2009)

I had heard that it was going to be on I-75 near GA 96. There has been many rumors about the property there but I haven't seen anything in writing yet. I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## chainshaw (Nov 3, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> it wasnt the economic slowdown thing it was the city of adairsville being to greedy kinda thing



It was a Sonny is buddies with Johnny Morris thing. Purdue was looking out for the best interest of Bass Pro.


----------



## deerehauler (Nov 3, 2009)

I would go to cabela's all day over bass pro!


----------



## 11P&YBOWHUNTER (Nov 3, 2009)

deerehauler said:


> I would go to cabela's all day over bass pro!



You and 90% of the rest of the sportsmen and women in GA


----------



## seaweaver (Nov 4, 2009)

Chad... 90% of Georgians have never been in a Cabelas!

cw


what is it?


(snort)


----------



## Gaswamp (Nov 4, 2009)

godogs57 said:


> Heard from a local gun shop today that Cabela's is sniffing around the Cordele area...supposedly several shops in the area are aware of this and not too happy.
> 
> Anybody else heard anything?




No I haven't heard anything here and would be totally shocked and suprised if Cabelas were to locate in Crisp County.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 4, 2009)

most would because it is differrent. Were going to cabelas. Basically like a bass pro. I thought cabelas covered most of the north and west, and bass pro was to cover more of the south and the east......I dont see how direct competion could be good for either store.


----------



## Murphy (Nov 4, 2009)

Ive heard that since 01 about Cordele even heard they were going to put one in Warwick by Lake Blackshear I told that guy he was CRAZY 
Of course Atlanta or Perry would be more obvious but the South is all Bass Pro


----------



## Wiz (Nov 4, 2009)

Look at the location of all the Cabela's and Bass Pro Shops across the nation.  All are located around major metropolitan areas along busy interstates and ideally where 2 interstate highways intersect.  Canton was an ideal location along I-75 due to the location between Chattanooga and Atlanta.  I could potentially see somewhere around Macon, but I think it would be foolish business practice to put one anywhere near Crisp County.  It would last a few years and then close for being the lowest grossing Cabela's in the nation.


----------



## Henpecked (Nov 4, 2009)

olchevy said:


> most would because it is differrent. Were going to cabelas. Basically like a bass pro. I thought cabelas covered most of the north and west, and bass pro was to cover more of the south and the east......I dont see how direct competion could be good for either store.



If Cabelas came in, people would soon see that they aren't really in competition.  It would be like JC Penny versus Bloomingdales, only Cabelas doesn't charge Bloomingdale prices.


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 4, 2009)

Cordele sounds good to me, but I will believe it when I see it.


----------



## Gumbo1 (Nov 4, 2009)

Rays123 said:


> it wasnt the economic slowdown thing it was the city of adairsville being to greedy kinda thing



I had heard that also but figured that no way public officals would be greedy like that. Say it an't so......


----------



## whitworth (Nov 4, 2009)

*I'd say no*

I don't see Cabela's coming to South Georgia.  I only have business reasons, but it wouldn't be the first time I questioned a location of a sporting goods or hunting store, that subsequently failed.


----------



## Backcountry (Nov 4, 2009)

i wish it would come to the dawsonville area.


----------



## Muygrande (Nov 4, 2009)

Okay,  let me look at this from an unbiased South GA resident point of view that would love for it to be here personally!
Have any of you ever been to Cabelas around the Country? 
I mean Sidney Nebraska? Busy as heck everytime I have been there(5).
the Idaho stores? What kind of traffic you suppose the locals would've hoped to have there?
They just built one in Billings MT where I used to live. You talk about a dead town when Hunting season isn't in!?!?!? You think interstate 90 gets enough traffic? Pssshhhh........NO!

Now let's look at Cordele....
Anyone else grow up here and remember I-75 during the 80's???
Compare it to now?
It's accessible to traffic. During Hunting season unless people hit HWY 82 and go east or west in Tifton, Florida guys have to go right past it!
What about all the vacationers, from up North that don't have acces to Cabelas that come to the beach? It's a midway point perfect to stop and break up the monotony of a long trip and a stop Dad's will argue for!!

Y'all really think about why it would be an excellent choice!

Lands cheaper there than in Macon/ATL too!


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 4, 2009)

Wiz said:


> Look at the location of all the Cabela's and Bass Pro Shops across the nation.  *All are located around major metropolitan areas along busy interstates and ideally where 2 interstate highways intersect.*



No they aren't, least not the cabelas.

There is a Cabelas in Prarie Du Chien WI(pop 6,000), and there is no Interstate within 45 mins of it. I also have no idea what Major Metropolitan area Scarborough Maine and Post Falls ID are near, but i think i can safely say that Owatonna Mn, Mitchell SD, and Rapid City SD, Kearney, NE and Sidney NE are in podunk locations. Now, there are quite a few outside large area(2 near chicago, one near Milwaukee, Detroit, MLPS, Glendale, Fort Worth, New Orleans, ect. But to say they are *all* located near metro areas is false.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 4, 2009)

Muygrande said:


> Okay,  let me look at this from an unbiased South GA resident point of view that would love for it to be here personally!
> Have any of you ever been to Cabelas around the Country?
> I mean Sidney Nebraska? Busy as heck everytime I have been there(5).
> the Idaho stores? What kind of traffic you suppose the locals would've hoped to have there?
> ...



I love Cabelas. Since they built one within an hours drive of me, i go as often as possible. It's like a natural History Museum and a Hunting store all wrapped into one. I think cordele could work, it all depends on land availability IMO.


----------



## QUAD500 (Nov 4, 2009)

I heard the one in Adairsville didn't happen because Sonny Perdue wouldn't allow them to sell products out of their store over the internet without charging sales tax on everything.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 4, 2009)

I think there are more Cabelas rumors than there are sightings of Black Panthers.    Cabelas is not coming to Georgia in the near future.


----------



## Jayin J (Nov 4, 2009)

I've got my fingers crossed...


----------



## Sargent (Nov 4, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I think there are more Cabelas rumors than there are sightings of Black Panthers. Cabelas is not coming to Georgia in the near future.


 
Yep... doesn't make logistical sense. 

The whole Adairsville thing was Cabelas' attempt to get a presence in the southeast.  There is a good chance that they would have lost money because of the delivery distance from one of its hubs.  

If Adairsville would have happened (and the economy wouldn't have tanked), you would see Cabelas popping up all over the southeast.    I think they would have put a hub somewhere in TN or AL so that freight would be more cost effective.

As for Adairsville, I really don't buy the whole "Sonny doing a favor for his buddy thing" (I don't care if you heard it from a guy who heard it from a guy who knows someone who shook the governor's hand once).  

If anything, Cabelas either withdrew or started making irrational requests in order to get out of the deal- I think they saw the writing on the wall with the economy.  

In a good economy, Adairsville (and the southeast) was a bet. For the first few years, it would have been a losing proposition for them, but it would be profitable once the infrastructure got set up.  With the bad economy, the losing proposition got worse and the light at the end of the tunnel (profit) would mean a longer wait.

The bottom line is money.  If they can't profit (or have a plan to profit), they aren't going to do it.

As for Cordele- It really doesn't make sense.  They closest store is in Louisiana and I think it is a smaller one- the cost to ship goods would be outrageous.


----------



## trailhunter (Nov 4, 2009)

Funny how where the person posting from in the state tends to influence where they think it would best make sense to be.  Walk in traffic would not be a problem for a Cabelas anywhere in the state from Valdosta to North Atlanta so long as it was located on an  I-75 exit.  Now whether they really think it is a good idea to expand in this economy is the real question.


----------



## Sargent (Nov 4, 2009)

trailhunter said:


> Funny how where the person posting from in the state tends to influence where they think it would best make sense to be. Walk in traffic would not be a problem for a Cabelas anywhere in the state from Valdosta to North Atlanta so long as it was located on an I-75 exit. Now whether they really think it is a good idea to expand in this economy is the real question.


 
It does, however cost money to ship the merchandise.  Profit margins aren't huge in big box retail.  So shipping is a concern.  Depending on where they would come from (either southwest or northwest), shipping could be the difference between acceptable profit margin, non-acceptable profit margin or loss.


----------



## Buzz (Nov 4, 2009)

Cabelas issued a press release when they canceled the store that said  deeper marketing research determined Adairsville was not a great location because another retailer could cut them off from Metro Atlanta (can only assume Bass Pro) and that their balance sheet was the death blow.   Trailhunter is right that people seem to let where they live influence where it makes "sense" but at the end of the day they are going to pick a location nearest the major population hub of an area because that's where most traffic will come by default.     

If Cabelas ever comes to Georgia I can't imagine them putting a store that was more than 40-50m from Atlanta because literally that's where half the population in the state lives and it the largest business hub in the southeast which means it would result in putting the highest number of bodies in the store by a longshot.


----------



## Longstreet1 (Nov 4, 2009)

They need to put one next to the Bass pro in Macon just like Lowes and Home Depot do.


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 4, 2009)

Buzz said:


> Cabelas issued a press release when they canceled the store that said  deeper marketing research determined Adairsville was not a great location because another retailer could cut them off from Metro Atlanta (can only assume Bass Pro) and that their balance sheet was the death blow.   Trailhunter is right that people seem to let where they live influence where it makes "sense" but at the end of the day they are going to pick a location nearest the major population hub of an area because that's where most traffic will come by default.
> 
> If Cabelas ever comes to Georgia I can't imagine them putting a store that was more than 40-50m from Atlanta because literally that's where half the population in the state lives and it the largest business hub in the southeast which means it would result in putting the highest number of bodies in the store by a longshot.



In that case, I will continue to shop their Bargain Cave and clearance sales over the internet.


----------



## howl (Nov 4, 2009)

greers57 said:


> In that case, I will continue to shop their Bargain Cave and clearance sales over the internet.



If they put one in GA, you get to pay sales tax on top of shipping.


----------



## Cadcom (Nov 4, 2009)

In regard to Cabelas opening a store in Ga. I think the concern over the sales tax over the Internet cutting into their business is a little over blown - bass Pro has three (3) stores in this state. That issue did not seem to slow them down much...


----------



## GA DAWG (Nov 7, 2009)

I think they need one in Forsyth county...We have the land they need to build it on


----------



## creekrocket (Nov 7, 2009)

I'd rather see a Gander Mt come here (Georgia).


----------



## TREXBOWKILL (Nov 8, 2009)

I would love to see a Cabela's in GA, I was able to go the one in Kearney, Nebraska a few years ago and I was much impressed with the store and restaurant.  I think we would all benefit if Bass Pro had some competition in GA. 

TREXBOWKILL


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 8, 2009)

I'd rather just see Bass Pro go on out of business...worst warranty service in the industry....cheap clothes that are not anywhere near the quality of Cabela's clothes.


----------



## copecowboy84 (Nov 8, 2009)

I just left GA sadly, and moved to KS(due to the military). On the way up here went to Bass Pro and Cabelas here in KS. Being my first time ever in a cableas, i would rather shop at cabelas. They had a better selection and better prices. But like most people here i always thought bass pro was the south and cableas in the midwest.


----------



## birddog52 (Nov 9, 2009)

What ever happend to Cabelas being built around Ga Tenn Line heard a rumor that Bubba Perdu put stop that happening due to him being buddies with Head Dog at Bass Pro


----------



## Oldstick (Nov 9, 2009)

howl said:


> If they put one in GA, you get to pay sales tax on top of shipping.



That beats driving anywhere near Atlanta...



And it also still beats any prices and/or service at most of the complaining "local shops" .


----------



## BrianDailey (Nov 9, 2009)

*Less Bubba*



birddog52 said:


> What ever happend to Cabelas being built around Ga Tenn Line heard a rumor that Bubba Perdu put stop that happening due to him being buddies with Head Dog at Bass Pro


Adairsville.....
I think it had less to do with Gov. Perdue and more to do with the fact that the land owners were allegedly tinkering with the "asking" price of the land once they heard a big-boy buyer like Cabela's was the potential purchaser.
To which Cabela's allegedly said, "Thanks, but no thanks."

I have been to their Dallas/Ft. Worth store and it is AWESOME!  (I was told in 2005-2006 that it surpassed the Alamo as the most visited landmark in Texas)
I also know their store in Scarborough, Maine is giving the Kittery Trading Post and L.L. Bean a run for their money and the Cabela's store is not even that close to either place....well worth the drive from what my New England pals tell me.


----------



## olchevy (Nov 9, 2009)

godogs57 said:


> I'd rather just see Bass Pro go on out of business...worst warranty service in the industry....cheap clothes that are not anywhere near the quality of Cabela's clothes.



Why dont you just tell us how you really feel?.....lol


----------



## SWAMPFOX (Nov 9, 2009)

I've been to the Cabela's in Gonzalez, La and it was awesome. It's on I-10 between New Orleans and Baton Rouge. But it is in the middle of nowhere. 

It is across the road from a Tanger Mall shopping center and they have just built a decent Hampton Inn at the exit. The other hotels at that exit weren't that great. 

One thing that I did learn from the locals...the school system in the county where the Cabela's Gonzalez store is located is pretty awesome. Seems they got folks moving into the area from Baton Rouge for that one reason. 

I am near a Gander Mountain and it is ok but for large selection and price, Cabela's is the place in my opinion.


----------



## cpowel10 (Nov 9, 2009)

I will go broke if they build a Cabelas in Cordele


----------



## vickers021007 (Nov 15, 2009)

great idea get rid of bass pro in macon and put cabelas there


----------



## Swampagator (Nov 15, 2009)

I wish they would come here BassPro is just way over priced


----------



## Rich Kaminski (Nov 15, 2009)

*Price wise these stores are basically competitive*

I have shopped at both stores. The variety of offerings is bigger at Cabelas, but the prices are about the same. I do not know what you guys are hoping for, but neither one of these stores will ever charge Walmart prices, so just get use to it.


----------



## XJfire75 (Nov 16, 2009)

The Cabelas in Hamburg PN is bigger than our mall here in Dalton lol. 

I spent about 5 hours in it and 3-4 the other 2 times haha. 

I'd love to see it come here. We were excited when they said Adairsville and they even cleared the land but something about Ga wanted to tax every free catalog they sent out from there.  Pretty retarded since they'd get plenty of money from sales tax. Oh well. 

I think they're still looking for a place around the Cartersville area. I have no idea why there isn't a single Cabelas in the South...


----------



## Nitro (Nov 16, 2009)

Rich Kaminski said:


> I have shopped at both stores. The variety of offerings is bigger at Cabelas, but the prices are about the same. I do not know what you guys are hoping for, but neither one of these stores will ever charge Walmart prices, so just get use to it.



The higher quality of all the Cabela's items will more than offset the "savings" from buying the cheaply made crap that Walmart sells.


----------



## Nautical Son (Nov 16, 2009)

godogs57 said:


> I'd rather just see Bass Pro go on out of business...worst warranty service in the industry....cheap clothes that are not anywhere near the quality of Cabela's clothes.



So I guess Carhartt and Columbia make different quality clothes depending on who they are selling them to...

needless to say I disagree, I have clothes (store label) from both stores and the quality is as good at one as it is at the other...

As far as price they are pretty much the same...Cabelas does have the Bargin Cave though...if you want to buy clothes that some idjit spilled paint or oil on...

If it were mty choice I'd much rather see a Gander Mountain...they have a pretty darn good selection and the prices are much better...

Cabelas is a fun place to visit..I'll give em that but they are no better or worse than Bass Pro otherwise..


----------



## oldman 45 (Nov 16, 2009)

Cartersville area would be a good choice 50 mi to Atl and 70 north to Chatt


----------



## godogs57 (Nov 17, 2009)

Hey Scooter, I was referencing the respective store's "in house", or store, brand of clothing. Looking at each, there is no comparison...Cabela's is clearly superior to Red Head brand clothing. Especially the hunting clothing....I had to return a pile of Red Head stuff to BPS years ago when their pants just came unstitched all over the place on them. 

Love your avatar...he's the king of comedians in my opinion.


----------



## BrotherBadger (Nov 17, 2009)

TGattis said:


> So I guess Carhartt and Columbia make different quality clothes depending on who they are selling them to...



You're actually more correct than you realize. While it isn't prevalent at stores like BPS or Cabelas(because they are only regional stores), gigantic stores such as Walmart can(and do), dictate price to manufacturers. This causes the Manufacturers to create a lower quality item, so that they can still have the same profit margins as they do with the other stores.



> If it were mty choice I'd much rather see a Gander Mountain...they have a pretty darn good selection and the prices are much better...



I have a GM about 25 mins from me, and i love it. It's a smaller store(because of it's location), but it's still great. I think i might go there this week to get some huntin gear.


----------



## whitworth (Nov 17, 2009)

*I expect*

Georgians will continue to buy, a lot of goods,  from these and other stores, by internet and snail mail, and out of state.


----------



## easbell (Nov 17, 2009)

Are we STILL beating this dog???? I thought it died a LONG time ago.


----------



## albridges (Nov 17, 2009)

I am from Cordele and believe me the guy who said we were going to get a Cabelas, Also said we were getting a Hooters, Beef O Bradys, and an Amusement Park. Havent seen any of those come to reality


----------



## Brad McDaniel (Nov 18, 2009)

Yep, still waiting on the Hooters, Cabela's ect, ect, ect. While there is no telling what kind of special deal a business that big might could get, I can tell you as someone who manages a business in Cordele, the local taxes they would be subject to would be obscene! Business Licence tax is based on gross receipts - any guesses what that would be at a Cabela's on an annual basis?? How about the yearly inventory tax? Cordele/Crisp Co is not a very frienly business climate!


----------



## tashwoo (Nov 30, 2009)

Bass Pro anyday of the week over the over priced over rated cabelas


----------



## badkarma (Dec 8, 2009)

I am sure it is out of the question since it couldn't produce the numbers Atlanta would, but the Chattanooga area needs something bad.  All we have are walmarts, a Dick's, and a Sportman's warehouse.  They evidently don't have buyers who know anything about the outdoors or what people actually want/need.  This is a major hub for Alabama, TN, and Ga with several interstates coming through.  There are a couple of Academy Sports in the works, but I haven't been to any of those.


----------



## gunsaler111 (Dec 8, 2009)

trailhunter said:


> Funny how where the person posting from in the state tends to influence where they think it would best make sense to be.  Walk in traffic would not be a problem for a Cabelas anywhere in the state from Valdosta to North Atlanta so long as it was located on an  I-75 exit.  Now whether they really think it is a good idea to expand in this economy is the real question.


 Preferably BEFORE a bypass. The macon bass pro is after the 475/75 split. What moron came up with that idea!


----------



## Mayor of Munnerlyn (Dec 8, 2009)

From what I can tell, the Bass Pro in Augusta is now on hold. It was supposed to be part of a new shopping center off I-20 just before you cross the river into SC, but the site hasn't had much done to it lately. Rumor was that it wasn't Bass Pro so much as the other proposed retailers who wanted to wait out the economic storm.


----------



## Bushhog Bob (Dec 8, 2009)

They were going to open one in Adairsville, but the word was that Sonny was going to make them charge sales tax on mail order and online sales, even out of state orders.  Some people get greedy and the general public pays for it.


----------



## j.irvin (Dec 22, 2009)

Thank our governor for dropping the ball on the Adairsville store. Anybody that has ever been in both stores knows that Bass Pro is a joke compared to Cabela's.  I wish Cabela's would put one of their stores across the street from every Bass Pro.


----------



## jmfauver (Dec 22, 2009)

Augusta Bass Pro  is on hold ......I have been to both Bass Pro and Cabela's as well as Gander Mountain, depending upon staff knowledge, they  could be good or bad


----------



## hunter rich (Dec 22, 2009)

They are trying to get BP in Buffalo NY but that  has been on hold for a few years...The BP in Macon has a "bargain cave" or discount area in the back with plenty of good deals.  I went to the Cabelas in Mass a few weeks ago and was not impressed inside looked like a BP, the fish tank was small and the only thing I liked was the Gun Room w/antique and high end guns (BP has a better one in their Las Vegas store).  Would like it just to have something different here, but wont hold my breath...


----------



## Nitro (Dec 22, 2009)

tashwoo said:


> Bass Pro anyday of the week over the over priced over rated cabelas






Man, you are delusional. Bass Pro is the WORST outdoor related retailer in the industry.


----------



## BuckBoy (Dec 23, 2009)

Don't know about the one in Mass but the Cabela's in KC is awesome. The quality of their private label stuff (boots, clothing, scopes) seems to be better than Bass Pro. Prices seem to be about the same.

The Bass Pro in Macon has high prices on their seed/corn but they are mainly selling it to people that don't know any better places to get it. I would expect that.


----------



## Milkman (Dec 23, 2009)

gunsaler111 said:


> Preferably BEFORE a bypass. The macon bass pro is after the 475/75 split. What moron came up with that idea!



HUH


----------



## whiskerz (Dec 23, 2009)

seaweaver said:


> Chad... 90% of Georgians have never been in a Cabelas!
> 
> cw
> 
> ...



A high priced sporting goods store like Bass pro with less fishing stuff


----------



## Darkhorse (Dec 29, 2009)

Sorry guys but it's coming to Hartford. Hartford is the geographical center of Georgia. Missed beating out Atlanta for the state capital by one vote.
And the clincher is; Honest Sonny just bought a tract of land right on 341 in downtown Hartford.
Paper says it will bring small competition to the local Ace Hardware.


----------



## hunter rich (Dec 29, 2009)

Darkhorse said:


> Sorry guys but it's coming to Hartford. Hartford is the geographical center of Georgia. Missed beating out Atlanta for the state capital by one vote.
> And the clincher is; Honest Sonny just bought a tract of land right on 341 in downtown Hartford.
> Paper says it will bring small competition to the local Ace Hardware.



I hope you are wrong..I wont drive 150 miles when I can order from the comfort of my home...


----------



## j870sm (Dec 29, 2009)

I live in close proximity to 2 BPS and 1 Cabela's.  I much prefer Cabela's.   I have purchased a number of guns from Cabela's and their prices are always lower than BPS.  I have even had the salesman drop the price on a couple of guns once they verified the price I quoted from other stores.  Cabela's seem to have more knowledgable people working the gun and bow counters.  As far as the quality of the clothes, I say Cabela's wins but that is opinion.  

I don't shop at Gander Mtn and there is one North of me about 45 minutes.


----------



## squirreldoghunter (Dec 29, 2009)

Darkhorse said:


> Sorry guys but it's coming to Hartford. Hartford is the geographical center of Georgia. Missed beating out Atlanta for the state capital by one vote.
> And the clincher is; Honest Sonny just bought a tract of land right on 341 in downtown Hartford.
> Paper says it will bring small competition to the local Ace Hardware.



I heard they are already hiring.  

I can say that. Some of my best friends are Hartfordites.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 30, 2009)

Buzz said:


> I think there are more Cabelas rumors than there are sightings of Black Panthers.    Cabelas is not coming to Georgia in the near future.



Thats pretty funny you say that buzz(about the fictitious black panther) ,considering one was sighted in  the western Spalding county area a few months back by more than one individuals/landowners.Two of those people I would never question as I know them  that well.From their accounts........I cant recall ever seeing a Jet black housecat that stalked goats and stood between two/ three feet at the shoulder.As far as Cabelas goes....anything can and usually will happen.


----------



## Chris S. (Dec 30, 2009)

Sargent said:


> It does, however cost money to ship the merchandise.  Profit margins aren't huge in big box retail.  So shipping is a concern.  Depending on where they would come from (either southwest or northwest), shipping could be the difference between acceptable profit margin, non-acceptable profit margin or loss.



Most if not all big box operations actually make a profit from shipping.....if you would calculate how much it costs us as individuals to ship a small package and then look at  where these larger companies are in shipping expenditures per order it is not to their disfavor.

They typically charge shipping for orders under a c note anyway and add their so called handling fees....not to mention the savings these companies get from the manufacturers on products,primarily manufactured in CHINA.....they're making much more than you really care to believe.

Every time I go to the Macon BPS it is not very busy...somehow they have still kept the turnstyles turning.HMMMM.... must be that itty bitty profit margin thing doin' it for them.


----------



## gobblingghost (Dec 30, 2009)

I was at the zoning meeting when it was said a "major" retailer that would attrach 4 million shoppers a year. The name of the retailer was never said. I also have not seen any plans for this business. But I can tell you for a fact the city/county moved a road to get ready for this plaza. The rumor is either Bass Pro, Cabela's, or Gander Mountain is suppose to open a shop in Valdosta at exit 16.  Will it happen I don't know it would be interesting to see.


----------



## gobbleinwoods (Dec 30, 2009)

I have been to a few GM's and Bass Pro stores.  Also, shopped at Cabela's in Sydney NE, Kearney NE, Omaha and Kansas City.  The Omaha and Kansas City both compete with a Bass Pro and do very well. 

Cabela's current business model is to make the store a destination with a hotel and/or a convention center and locate it near an interstate or junction of two.

I find the quality of goods and customer satisfaction better at Cabelas but the price is competitive not better.


----------



## onemilmhz (Jan 3, 2010)

gunsaler111 said:
			
		

> Preferably BEFORE a bypass. The macon bass pro is after the 475/75 split. What moron came up with that idea!


The kind of moron who wants the traffic going to and from the store to come through the REST of the city as well, meaning increased tax revenue from restaurants, gas stations, hotels and other businesses.  The Macon BPS is perfectly located IMO.  I just wish it was a Cabela's!


----------



## MAC DADDY FREAK NASTY (Jan 3, 2010)

Wait and see cabela's was coming to adairsville to.


----------



## Bill3508 (Jan 3, 2010)

Someone would have to be on crack to put any large retailer in the Cordele area.


----------



## Bill3508 (Jan 3, 2010)

onemilmhz said:


> The kind of moron who wants the traffic going to and from the store to come through the REST of the city as well, meaning increased tax revenue from restaurants, gas stations, hotels and other businesses.  The Macon BPS is perfectly located IMO.  I just wish it was a Cabela's!



The Macon location was bought secured through tax breaks and other back hand dealing.  The original location was supposed to be south of Macon before the split.  The retail store is a huge money loser and its only there because of the distribution center.


----------



## Pats fan in GA (Jan 3, 2010)

cabellas is ok.. BPS su--s... GM shopped them many times in NE Florida good prices good service. no complants from me.. would like to see any compition for BPS.. between bps, walmart and bill gates they will own the world..LOL


----------



## 8pointduck (Jan 3, 2010)

The retail store a money loser! You are going to have to show some evidence of this to get me to believe that one. Johnny Morris and the other officers aren't going to do anything that will lose them money. I was there last Monday night and there were a good number of people shopping. The Distribution Center is a big part of it but don't count out any profit margin the store generates.


----------



## Ruger#3 (Jan 3, 2010)

What did I miss when driving by at Sydney, NE thats a convention or tourist draw? 

I like Cabelas and buy online from them.

The consistantly best customer service by an outdoor store I've has been Gander Mountain.


----------



## ryanws (Jan 3, 2010)

I doubt Cabela's does business with GA after the Adairsville incident.  If I remember correctly, the state wanted to tax them on all inventories in the state plus online sales and catalog orders that had nothing to do with inventories within GA.  I'm sure other legal matters and self interests had a lot to do with it.  

I thought Chattanooga area was mentioned after the Adairsville location was nixed.


----------

